# fixing old machines



## Dabbler (Apr 28, 2022)

This youtuber has rescued some pretty gnarly machines in his time, but here is the beginning of a series where he rescues a Bridgeport knee mill...  It should give some hope that these machines are actually worth saving. (and parts are available, too)


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 28, 2022)

I've been following his repair of the 10EE lathe, gets a bit side tracked sometimes but good content and info.


----------

